# What kind of music?



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

what kind of music do yall like?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i like everything but new country!my buddy jerry only jam's boy george&prince!!!LOL


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

jerry if thats what you like its ok with me just dont go hitting on me LOL

i like 70's metal, Rush, and lots of other kinds of music too. BUT NO NEW COUNTRY!!!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

A lot of stuff, mainly rock. Metallica, Hinder, Rush, Judas Priest...even some new country like Toby Keith and Kenny Chesney. I'm really not a country type though, it's pretty select there.

NO RAP!


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Kind of a variety here but lost touch with most new stuff of any kind including new country. 

I especially like the old stuff, Led Zeppelin, Styx, Supertramp, ELO, Marshall Tucker Band, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Fleetwood Mac, Boston, Rush, Lynyrd Skynyrd. Did I say Led Zeppelin? Johnny Winter, Ted Nugent, Foghat. On the teenie bopper side, The GoGo's, B52's. I love Beyonce, not sure if it is the music or just her. Evanescence, ok on and on...


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Everything but RAP!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Techno Baby!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Ya!! Go Techno!!!


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I guess I am truly an old [email protected] because I don't really know what techno is. Doh.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

well ron look at it this way. im 15 and every thing you listed, i love. Especially Rush


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

I have a wide range in taste of music, but I'm mostly a country boy, and like a lot of rock. Except I'm not too keen on this new stuff. I think music has reached a point to where it's no longer segregated by genre. There are no more Rock stations, or Country stations, there are only Music stations.

Speaking of music stations, what's happened to the music stations in Houston? Everything has been changed, moved around and/or just plain ruined. IMO.

I miss KLOL, Jim Pruett rocks! Even the Hudson and Harrigan show has changed. What on Earth did they do to 104.1? Eww! Had to chase Sam Malone around to find him again.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya RIP KLOL. now its KIOL and it sucks horribly


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

All the stations have changed, and as far as I can see, I've not seen one improvment! They all suck!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya same here. thats why i just stick to my CD's


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

that's why you need to get XM radio fellas......I been with them since day 1, and I couldn't even tell you if my FM works in my truck.....never used it!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

haha wish i had the kind of money for that.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

all the radio stations suck because clear channel owns them. Oh! and i dont like boy george. Its Opera and Blue grass for me. pft!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

jerry23 said:


> all the radio stations suck because clear channel owns them. Oh! and i dont like boy george. Its Opera and Blue grass for me. pft!


BS. Jerry will listen to any genre as long as it's played on a banjo. Classic rock, Southern rock (Skynyrd, Molly Hatchett, ZZ Top (the good old stuff not the carp after Deguello)), and blues (SRV, Muddy, The Wolfman, Robert Johnson, Freddie King) and old skool country for me.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I like Golden Oldies 97.1 but there are too many songs they play over and over.

If I was a carpenter.... and you were a lady......

Biiig Joohhhn... big bad Johhn.

But I believe in youuu....

But, I wish they would play One Piece at a Time by Johnny Cash more often.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

yeah. 97.1 was better when it first started. but now its like all the rest. im tired of hearing linda rhondstat and alabama. ya know.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator used to Break Dance! :slimer:


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Now he breaks a arms. or whatever breaks on a mini


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*hummm????*

Sirius, 50's , 60's, 31 Margritaville, 13 ELVIS ROCKS!!! Yep, Ole Farts Team RUES the DAY!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

o ya. im a parrothead too!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Last 3 songs I heard on the way home were Edgar Winter "Freeride", then 2 CCR's ending with "Travelling Band". Perfect.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I have also been listening to my Sirius Sat Radio.......any thing you want to hear,it is there.......


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> Guffinator used to Break Dance! :slimer:


I did!


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey guff. nice avatar. but i kinda miss the old one.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

jerry23 said:


> Hey guff. nice avatar. but i kinda miss the old one.


mmmmmmmmm, Jiggity,Jiggity,Jiggity,Jiggity.mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)




----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

amazing!!


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

yes SRV could play.

i like many kinds of music myself.really like these guys 




these guys rock also


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

One of my all time favorite SRV songs. Although it was actually written and first performed by Larry Johnson, and that's a tight version too. When I was in high school when SRV was first starting out. He used to play in a little club and we'd go see him. Only held about 400 people, man it was great, but LOUD! Dang near drove off the road when I heard he died. I need to post a cut from my brother in law's new CD on here. He's a jazz player, so the music ain't for everyone, but he can get it done on a guitar.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Froggy69 said:


> yes SRV could play.
> 
> these guys rock also


Saw Godsmack a few years back. Deftones and Puddle of Mudd backed them up. I think my brother and I were close to the oldest guys there. We went to a Megadeath on my 40th birthday. I know we were the oldest at that one. Loads of fun!


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I have the Stevie Ray Austin City Limits dvd. Great stuff. I also have Peter Frampton's new Comes Alive II dvd. Peter!


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Anything classic rock (I have grown to love it because thats all we get up here in Nacogdoches). But some of my favorites are Stevie Ray and Eric Clapton.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

you live in nacogdoches? i go and visit my grandma up there almost every summer


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Andy Sady's band in NYC. lol


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

these are a couple of my friends that just formed a band and i think there music is some of the best i have heard.

www.myspace.com/cccjd


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

jerry try this video 



=


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

that was cool nick!LOL that guy kinda look's like jerry!ha ha


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

lol he did didnt he? LOL


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> that was cool nick!LOL that guy kinda look's like jerry!ha ha


hahahaha,ohh no you di'ant!!!!!lol


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

LOL. awesome hearing black sabbath on t he banjo and mandolin
and i am WAAAY sexier then that just so you know. just ask phils mom


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

you know whats even cooler? ive got hendrix played on the banjo


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Eh sorry, I don't see classic rocks songs played on a Banjo as a good thing. David Lee Roth is doing Van Halen tunes bluegrass style, someone should revoke his rock star status for doing it.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

well i cant speak for my mom but the old man next door said jerry was a sexual t-rex!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

BURN!!!:rotfl:


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Here's something I enjoyed on KPFT the other day. Ckick on the player couple times to hear it. http://www.goawayparis.com/


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> well i cant speak for my mom but the old man next door said jerry was a sexual t-rex!


uummm,phil,what is your neighbor doing in your living room in his undies???


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

paul it fell out of your truck at the shop is that his living room or yours?LOL


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

I listen to A LOT of stuff. Heres a list of some bands/artists I like - Misfits,Clash,NOFX,Slipknot,Motorhead,Slayer,The Specials,Tiger Army, DMX,Everlast,Willie Nelson,George Strait,Regina Spektor,CCR,Rod Stewart,Beatles,Pink Floyd,Brian Setzer,Cherry poppin daddies,big bad voodoo daddy,Neil young,Dinosaur Jr,Social Distortion, etc.....

I have a very broad array of cds/music. with mine and my wifes cd's together we probably have over 600 cd's.....And I usually buy 2-3 cd's a week so its still growing....


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Rev it up and go!

Look at that Cadillac!


I got a big ole bomb and it gets me where I wanna go..

Stray Cats


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

Rockabilly/psychobilly are one of my favs. I dont have alot of stuff but Im working on fixing that !

The Reverend Horton Heats going to be playing in a couple months I think at the Meridian. Always a GREAT show.


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

I listen to alot of 90's alternative... let's see on Syrius radio it would be LITHIUM old country...but for morning talk show radio 103.7 WALTON & JOHNSON all the way 10 %'r here


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

No offense meant to you or anyone else but Walton and Johnson are a couple of idiots that represent Clear radio that has totally screwed up Houston radio. The mind set that is needed to listen to their garbage is likely polluted from the night before. Pure gibbberish at its finest. If I had my way they'd be working down at the city dumps along side stevens and pruet with a shovel.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Lol, had to sit on my hands not to key a similar response. I like to listen to that even less than Paris Hilton news.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

madf1man said:


> Here's something I enjoyed on KPFT the other day. Ckick on the player couple times to hear it. http://www.goawayparis.com/


KPFT.....I used to listen to that when I ws in High School! King Biscuit Flower Hour! Who's kidding who here? I still have it as a preset on the FM radio.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree with you guys 100% about W&J.......it's pretty easy to see right through them and realize they're just saying what people want to hear.

just one more reason why I listen to my satellite radio instead!


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

madf1man said:


> No offense meant to you or anyone else but Walton and Johnson are a couple of idiots that represent Clear radio that has totally screwed up Houston radio. The mind set that is needed to listen to their garbage is likely polluted from the night before. Pure gibbberish at its finest. If I had my way they'd be working down at the city dumps along side stevens and pruet with a shovel.


I dont think they work for clear channel anymore. And Houston radio has been **** for as long as I can remember.....I personally listen to them in the morning for about 30 minutes on my way in to work and I dont believe my "mind set" is all the bad. But what do I know.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

You may be right on the clear channel thing. Just seems it was and they also seem to play in other cities and I assume its clear channel. As far as your mind set or anyone else's I have no idea and only assume why one would enjoy listening to men acting like whatever they are suppose to be babbling on the radio about sensitive material that is likely offending someone somewhere for absolutely no good reason. Or children hearing and thinking its cool or something. I could go on and on but I won't. People have no idea how powerful the news and entertainment and advertisment industry is. Completely blind! These are just my opinions of course and don't judge anyone on it. I just prefer to slide in Machine Head for the drive to work and no offense meant to anyone again. Just an opinion and we all got em


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

The one thing I always try to remember is that not everybody likes the same things I do. So when ever I hear other peoples music tastes I always try to keep my opinion to myself because for whatever reason thats what makes them happy. And who am I to say whats good or bad as far as musical tastes. I know what I dont like but that doesnt mean its bad. Same goes for everything.......


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

madf1man said:


> No offense meant to you or anyone else but Walton and Johnson are a couple of idiots that represent Clear radio that has totally screwed up Houston radio. The mind set that is needed to listen to their garbage is likely polluted from the night before. Pure gibbberish at its finest. If I had my way they'd be working down at the city dumps along side stevens and pruet with a shovel.


Ha ha ha ha ha. Dean and Rog are the only morning drive radio personalities I can listen to. I love the Birthday Scam. And yeah, Houston radio stinks. They've even FUBAR'd sports talk radio now. That's what satellite radio and CD players are for.


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

Back on track. Anybody going to the warped tour ? Usually I wouldnt go because its mostly over crowded with preteen and teens but this year Bad Religion,Pennywise and Tiger Army will be there. Cant beat seeing all three for $29 ....


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i want to go to that but i spent all my money on tickets for Rush in august. anyone goin to see rush?


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I like the music they play just not the morning show. I just hope my daughter never stumbles on that station. It is truly a free country and the show is very popular and liked by many, including folks I know. They have a right to be the air, of course it is my right to not listen to it. Meant no offense to anyone! Rock on folks!


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I feel old. I have never heard of any of those folks lol.


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

Bad religion is a punk bad from the 80s, Pennywise from the 90's and tiger army is a newer rockabilly/psychobilly band.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I can't even listen to to Dean and Rog anymore. Enjoy the BD scams sometimes though! As far as likes and dislikes, never entered my mind. I was thinking about right and wrong and what the man upstairs might be thinkin kinda stuff. I'm no angel and sure don't need any help!!! Maybe I'm getting old and cranky.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

As far as talk shows I like Michael Medved:

http://www.michaelmedved.com/


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Maybe I'm getting old and cranky.


No doubt about that, I'm right there with you. My favorite thing was when my kids hit their mid-teens and started bringing in music they'd heard and wanting me to listen to it.Zeppelin, Black Flag, Romeo Void, Ramones were some of the ones I remember. Heard it kids, hail I lived it! That's when you know you're really getting old. I won't even go to concerts anymore, can't stand crowds in my old age.

P. S.- Doesn't Clear Channel control the weather in Houston too? Maybe the weather is punishment for resisting being force fed musical anesthesia.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

CrappieGirl said:


> I listen to alot of 90's alternative... let's see on Syrius radio it would be LITHIUM old country...but for morning talk show radio 103.7 WALTON & JOHNSON all the way 10 %'r here


OHHHH hellz yeah....W&J Baby!!!! 10%'er also.


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

i sure miss stevens and pruett used to be some great radio back in the day on 101 i also loved to listen to moby on 97 rock those were the good old days


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Remember Moby and Mattews in the morning?

Get your lazy @&$'s outta bed!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

D&mn! I'm gone for an hour to workout, and I come back and this freakin thread exploded! I had originally written some semi-nasty stuff about W&J and went back and edited it out.......I agree with zxeric....I adopted the "don't interject my opinion about people's taste in music/art/entertainment because not everyone likes what I like" philosophy along time ago too. Although, sometimes I let out a little slip!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

nik77356 said:


> i want to go to that but i spent all my money on tickets for Rush in august. anyone goin to see rush?


Nik, you will enjoy Rush. I saw them about 20 years ago. They are one of the best concert bands you will ever see. They reproduce their music very well live. If you ever get the chance to see Yes, they also do the same.
Dang, I am old!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i have their Different Stages: Live CD and its great if not better than the studio recordings


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

nik77356 said:


> i have their Different Stages: Live CD and its great if not better than the studio recordings


You might like Rush: All the World's a Stage. One of their classic live albums. Opps I said the A word. I mean CD's.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

All the Worlds a Stage and Walton and Johnson should not even be in the same thread. I apolgize for this happening and hope I can be forgiven:wink:


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

madf1man said:


> All the Worlds a Stage and Walton and Johnson should not even be in the same thread. I apolgize for this happening and hope I can be forgiven:wink:


Peace be with you, Brother Trey.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been listening to Chronicles for 15 years, on & off


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im not all that good but I have been picking guitar off and on for 40 years. I mostly stuck to what I was good at which is old style C-W like Merle Haggard, David Allan Coe etc. For yall that play guitar will know what I mean when I say I have a good right hand. For that reason I like the old style honky tonk music. However, Im a rocker, a HARD ROCKER! Im also old. lol. 

Going back to the day, I was into Cream, Steppenwolf, Zeppelin, Jimi, JJ, Blue Cheer, Mott the Hoople, Humble Pie, The Birds, etc. In the 70s I was all about Black Sabbath and Deep Purple! In the 80s there was only one band IMO. Van Freeking Halen! In the 90s it was STP and Alice in Chains.

Todays rock sucks. I have a Slipknot cd and well, its noise! LOL


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

what about bob and tom ?


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Im not all that good but I have been picking guitar off and on for 40 years. I mostly stuck to what I was good at which is old style C-W like Merle Haggard, David Allan Coe etc. For yall that play guitar will know what I mean when I say I have a good right hand. For that reason I like the old style honky tonk music. However, Im a rocker, a HARD ROCKER! Im also old. lol.
> 
> Going back to the day, I was into Cream, Steppenwolf, Zeppelin, Jimi, JJ, Blue Cheer, Mott the Hoople, Humble Pie, The Birds, etc. In the 70s I was all about Black Sabbath and Deep Purple! In the 80s there was only one band IMO. Van Freeking Halen! In the 90s it was STP and Alice in Chains.
> 
> Todays rock sucks. I have a Slipknot cd and well, its noise! LOL


Gary, you should check out Chevelle. Some of there music is pretty good. Even to us older rockers!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

ballou said:


> what about bob and tom ?


 Seager and Petty were rockin as well!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya i know what you mean gary. i play the bass so it takes almost the same amount of coordination


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*!!*

Bob & Tom are really funny! Can you get them here in Houston now? Last I checked, they were coming out of Big Dog 106 in Beaumont, and it won't come in except over in Baytown area.



ballou said:


> what about bob and tom ?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> Nik, you will enjoy Rush. I saw them about 20 years ago. They are one of the best concert bands you will ever see. They reproduce their music very well live. If you ever get the chance to see Yes, they also do the same.
> Dang, I am old!


Yes, Rush, and Jethro Tull is also great live. One of the funniest things I ever saw was at a Tull concert in the SH Coliseum when Ian Anderson stopped the music and called the promoter out on stage and cussed him. This was not long after Honeymoon Suite (Canadian hair band) got booed, had their equipment fail, and then had the audience cheer when they announced they couldn't fix it.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Yes, Rush, and Jethro Tull is also great live. One of the funniest things I ever saw was at a Tull concert in the SH Coliseum when Ian Anderson stopped the music and called the promoter out on stage and cussed him. This was not long after Honeymoon Suite (Canadian hair band) got booed, had their equipment fail, and then had the audience cheer when they announced they couldn't fix it.


What?? Dude I loved Honeymoon Suite. That was like 8th grade for me.


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

Wow, 9 pages already! Music certainly makes the world go 'round. Could you imagine life without music of any kind?  

The very first music I can remember hearing on the radio was Johnny Cash and Lorretta Lynn kinda stuff. Then in the late '70's there were a lot of CB and Truckin' songs going around. Red Sovine and such. Also stuff anywhere from Mo Town, Elvis Presley, Jerry Reed, Roger Miller, Outlaw country like Willie, Waylon, Johnny and Kris. Some Blues and Jazz stuff. Even some stuff my older sister was into, Iggy Pop, Lindsey Buckingham.
Then came the '80's. The birth of MTV!! Wow, music videos! This is when I was the heaviest into music and it was mostly ROCK! All the big hair rock bands. From light elevator rock to heavy head bangin' stuff, from the '70's on up. Some of the greatest and fastest electric guitar players. Ever hear of Yngwie Malmsteen? lol Great music, but when he sang it ruined it. In the mid '80's was when Rap got attention. I just installed the typical amp and whoofers in the truck and thumped to Run DMC and DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince! LOL That lasted about a 2 years, then Rap went to **** and I haven't listened to it since. I do still like Will Smith tho. The late '80's brought the change in rock and it got heavier and noisier. The 90's rock songs had 7 electric guitars all playing different songs at the same time. Pure white noise! So I turned back to Country and have been listening to it for the most part since. I still turn an ear to the new rock stuff and other genres to see whats what.

The very first concert I ever went to was Kiss in '85 or '86 at the Summit. This was a big deal for me and 2 other guys that drove down from Lufkin by ourselves on a whim just to see the concert. I think I was 16. What an experience!! And what a concert!! One of the best moments I'll remember. The only other concert I've been to that was that exciting was Garth. 

Now days I catch myself walking by my girls room and telling them to either turn down the radio or change the station. hwell:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ha ha ha. Little trivia. Name the song and artist of the first video played on MTV. I remember watching it and thinking MTV would change the world. Just didn't know it would be for the worse, LOL.


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

Yeah, I know the song and band, but have to tell ya it wasn't until years later when this trivia question first popped up that I ever knew who sung that song.

Can you tell me any other song they sang? lol


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

the buggles, video killed the radio star, Man in a white car. hows that?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I cheated and googled. LOL I was thinking the Bangles and knew that wasnt right.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

video killed the radio star. better question. what was the last music video on Mtv?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

probly some 50 cent ****. another song the buggles did was "living in the plastic age"


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

Oh, yeah...I think I remember that song too.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm confused by mtv changed the world. Did I miss something?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

ddcarter3 said:


> Gary, you should check out Chevelle. Some of there music is pretty good. Even to us older rockers!


oh yes,Chevelle rocks.....


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

MTV needs to change their name to RTV .R is for reality.since it doesn't really play any music just reality shows.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

insaneracin2003 said:


> oh yes,Chevelle rocks.....


I've been listening to them in the gym lately. I find that I get a really good workout without either those guys or Metallica playing.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

man i miss head bangers ball !!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

what are you talkin about? it still comes on


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

its on tomorrow nite at 10


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

i get bob and tom on bigdog since i live in etween beaumont and baytown


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i am a 10%er


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

phil, headbangers ball is on


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

head bangers ball died about 13 years ago!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

oohhh....you miss ricky ractman.......


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nik77356 said:


> oohhh....you miss ricky ractman.......


 it just sucks now!!!not the same.


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks Big Phil I'm glad someone had something positive to say about W&J this will teach me not to post about anything unless it is fishing related didn't realize my comment about what (I enjoy) would result in so many ugly comments!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

People will slam you no matter what you say or do.


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Here lately I have been listening to these guys, Stewart and Winfield (www.stewartandwinfield.com) . I know they are not rock or alternative but I think they have a good sound.


----------

